# [materiel] config station de travail

## damsos

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, j'ai une gentoo qui tourne sous un laptop dell e6500 sans problemes.

Je voudrais passer sous station de travail vu que mon laptop ne bouge pas.

J'ai acheté le dernier hardware magazine et je tombe sous une config qui me plait bien :

carte mere : MSI P55GD65

proc: i5 750

carte graphique: radeon hd4890

sachant que je n'ai pas envie de galerer pour installer gentoo car j'ai du boulot  :Wink: 

je serais ravi d'avoir des avis sur cette config ou des conseils sur d'autres possibles.

cordialement votre

----------

## damsos

en complement, si qqun sait ou on peut trouver une boite qui vous installe gentoo sur une machine

ou si qq'un est interressé par ce type de job conseil + installation, je suis pret à payer dans les 500 euros (contactez moi en privé)

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle genre de config ?

----------

## damsos

un station de travail, moderne , silencieuse qui ne consomme pas trop pour remplacer mon dell E6500

je travaille dans le domaine des CDNs, je n'ai pas d'utilisation intensive

mais j'aime bien les choses rapides, c'est pourquoi je ne travaille pas sous windows  :Wink: 

elle sera derriere une 100 Mbps dans une piece non habitée.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

c'est un poil à l'ouest mais je ne comprend pas ta démarche  :

         Pourquoi vouloir se faire installer une gentoo alors , qu'à mon sens, le fondement même de la Gentoo

c'est de faire soit-même l'install pour mieux maitriser son système ?

Si tu cherches du tout cuit tu prends une ubuntu 64 . J'en ai mise une sur un HP600 ( bi-xeon 5504 + 12 G de ram );

Ca roules tout seul.

A+

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Très bonne question nemo13, surtout qu'il faut exploiter la machine après et gentoo n'est pas donné à tout le monde ...

----------

## damsos

Salut et desolé pour la réponse tardive

Tu as raison, mais le probleme est un manque de temps, les journées passent

vite et avec 2 gamins je ne peux plus me permettre de passer des nuits à bidouiller

pour installer gentoo. En revanche une fois que c'est installé, j'arrive assez bien

à gérér gentoo que j'utilise exclusivement depuis 2003, c'est pour cela que je ne veux pas revenir

sous Ubuntu.

Sinon j'ai trouvé une config pas mal :

http://www.keynux.com/default_zone/fr/Documents/Spec_EnterpriseINI7_fr.pdf

pensez vous que Gentoo s'installera facilement la dessus  ?

Cordialement,

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> c'est un poil à l'ouest mais je ne comprend pas ta démarche  :
> 
>          Pourquoi vouloir se faire installer une gentoo alors , qu'à mon sens, le fondement même de la Gentoo
> ...

 

----------

